# Goodrich 1941 bare bones Schwinn lady



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 12, 2020)

It's ready to ride...just not sure what fender set I'm going with ...gotta match the fork with the frame...goodrich badge....so the wife can ride with me.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 14, 2020)

NICE! Like your idea of a shared ride! What chain guard are you going to use (if any)?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 14, 2020)

Depends on the fender set


----------

